# Reranch style nitro in Canada?...



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if anyone knows the www.reranch.com products, but they get VERY high praise everywhere in the US, but naturally they don't ship in Canada..so wondering if anyone knows of a similar product in canada?..they offer most of Gibson and Fender's nitro colors in a spray can. VERY usefull realy.


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

These are the only ones that I know of,

http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php?lang=An&id=1003374

http://www.woodessence.com/shellacdefault.html

http://www.goudeymfg.com/

some of what you want at each.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

For my Strat project I'm using Duplicolor car lacquer and Watco lacquer for the gloss fininsh. I believe the Watco is nitrocellulose.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Raven said:


> These are the only ones that I know of,
> 
> http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php?lang=An&id=1003374
> 
> ...


None of them actually have Colors..mostly clear stuff


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive had luck with both krylon acrylic and the duplicolor acrylic lacquer as a colour coat. ive seen people report that certain colours, and certain techniques resulted in failure, as far as when applying a nitro clear onto it- but ive been lucky. lots of the original fender colour coats in the 50s and 60s where acrylic with a nitro clear. im actually getting ready to do a bass in a krylon acrylic blue- looks like daphne- then clearcoat with nitro- 
ill let yu know how it works.
some info on the reranch as to who had success or failure with the certain combos-


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i tryed something like that last year 
krylon spray can white acrylic sprayed on really smooth when i sprayed on nitro clear lacquer it turned pink in spots so i redid it with acrylic lacquer 
kqoct


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

copperhead said:


> i tryed something like that last year
> krylon spray can white acrylic sprayed on really smooth when i sprayed on nitro clear lacquer it turned pink in spots so i redid it with acrylic lacquer
> kqoct


yup- i know a few folks had similar problems with white-
fender in the early sixties often didnt clear coat the acrylic white-
but theres no way the chemical composition is the same these days.
i used krylon black and a nitro clearcoat- no probs
i used duplicolour, a creamy white colour, sorta like a modern vintage white, dont recall the name of the colour- and nitro, no probs
this was not recent however-
ive got a can of krylon, the colour is called blue ocean breeze- looks real close to daphne- since this is one of my own guitars, if it looks good just with a colour coat i may not even use clear- save the headaches


----------

